# Corrective shoeing for a locked stifle?



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

I am interested in this myself, as I have been trimming for a few months and am wanting to learn all about it.  
I googled your question, and this interesting website came up. It only had a small paragraph about corrective hoof care, but it might help you! The other information is interesting too.
The STifle of a Tennessee Walker gaited horse


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

koomy56 said:


> I am interested in this myself, as I have been trimming for a few months and am wanting to learn all about it.
> I googled your question, and this interesting website came up. It only had a small paragraph about corrective hoof care, but it might help you! The other information is interesting too.
> The STifle of a Tennessee Walker gaited horse


 

Haha... I was actually reading that EXACT same information, but on a different site (Stifle). That's what made me think of doing the corrective non-shoeing in the first place.

It says "the farrier can frequently alleviate the problem via corrective trimming/shoeing," which makes me think he can trim without shoeing. But then it goes on to tell you different types of shoeing that can be done, without saying anything about trimming : /


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

You do not need to shoe to work with a locked stifle. Actually I can't imagine what good it would do. My DIL's mare, Gypsy had problems with her stifles after she put on a lot of weight. The Vet had me apply a liniment if Bigeloil and DMSO. Wear latex gloves when handling DMSO. I put it in a spray bottle, sprayed it on then rubbed the area. Her leg would get stuck up.. Hill work, backing, and poles are good exercises for stifle problems.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm not sure how a shoe would help with a locked stifle. A well-balanced barefoot trim is your best bet for her feet. Any weight unbalance by a "corrective" shoe would make it more difficult IMO for the horse. If you're bound and determined to try with the feet, you could get boots and they can be customized with an insert or generally customized, but I wouldn't recommend it.


Hillwork, as posted by Appyt, is what I have always heard helps with this problem.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I went to the linked site after I had posted and the main thing I see on trim work that may help is to roll the toes more to aide breakover so the stifle isn't stressed as much.


----------

